

Barack Obama on House of Cards - joedevon
https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/434108103789793281

======
pitchups
House of Cards could not have got a better endorsement or a better ad : Obama
has over 41 million Twitter followers, and that particular tweet had gotten
over 10,000 retweets. Netflix probably gained a few thousand new subscribers
already.

Edit : Great show BTW, and I can't wait to see the second season either :)

------
joedevon
Hmm, would a better title be "regarding" HOC? Just realized it might sound
like he's "on" House of Cards. As in, a guest star.

:(

